# Clear all button!



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of people have overflowing pm box problems and can't figure out how to delete things or which things they have to delete. . .would it be possible to have a delte all button that would clear all messages in all files?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 15, 2003)

There kinda is one, click in that box at the top, (so all the PMs are highlighted), scroll down to the bottom then click delete, it works a treat


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2003)

But it only does one section at a time, and a lot of times when these boxes are full it is because someone hasn't figured out about sent messages or message tracking yet. 

Anyway, I try to keep everything empty, and it is a pain going through all three boxes. . .and you have to do message tracking twice because you can't delete read and unread at the same time. . . so it takes about four minutes. . .which is annoying. . .


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL and thats a whole four minutes  

But i know what you mean, guess this is the best place for it


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 16, 2003)

While it may take a slightly longer time on a 56k modem it doesn't hardly take ANY time at all. If you still find it takes more time use my time-eating methods as described in this thread   After you do that and see how long it takes then the time it takes to delete your PMs shouldn't be THAT long 


~MacAddict


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2003)

Evil unworking links. . .

TAKES TOO LONG! I HAVE POSTING TO DO!


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll work on this


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank yee very much kinda sir


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you, oh gracious Beorn. . .


----------



## Beorn (Jun 25, 2003)

It took me all of 10 minutes to make, but 8 days to start it!

At the bottom of your inbox, and your outbox there is a little thing that says 'Delete all PMs'. Click it. It will ask if you're realllllllllly sure....and if you are, click 'Yes'

Be forewarned: It will delete ALL private messages, not just the ones you my have checked off, or the ones in the folder you're in. It simply deletes ALL PMs that belong to you. Whoever received PMs from you will still see them in their inbox, and whoever you received PMs from will still see those in their outbox.

Mike


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *
> At the bottom of your inbox, and your outbox there is a little thing that says 'Delete all PMs'. Click it. It will ask if you're realllllllllly sure....and if you are, click *



 LOL

"vBulletin Message 

Do you really want to delete all of your PMs? 
Yes No"


LOL


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 26, 2003)

Do you really, really, really, really want to delete all of your pms?
Yes
No
Undecided (push this button and you will be forwarded to a councilor to help you decide.)

Thank you, gracious Beorn, again.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 27, 2003)

I just wanted to report that I've already used it twice and I LOVE IT!

It is so convenient!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Let's here it for the suggestion box!


----------

